# pantillinen



## Gavril

Terveppa,

Mitä "pantilliset pullot/tölkit/jne." ovat? Esim.,



> Pantillisten pullojen ja tölkkien palautusprosentti on Suomessa kova.  Suomen Palautuspakkaus Oy:n mukaan kierrätyslasipullojen  palautusprosentti vuonna 2013 oli 91 prosenttia, kierrätystölkkien 95  prosenttia, kierrätysmuovipullojen 92 prosenttia ja uudelleen  täytettävien lasipullojen noin 100 prosenttia. Palpan laskujen mukaan  Suomessa esimerkiksi palautetaan 40 tölkkiä joka sekunti.



Onko kyseessä pullot ja muut astiat, jotka voi kierrättää pientä vakiosummaa vastaan?

Kiitos

_---(English)----_

What does "pantillinen" mean when applied to bottles, cans, etc., as in the quote above? Does it simply mean that they can be recycled for a small, fixed amount money?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Asiakas maksaa 15-40 sentin panttimaksun ostaessaan virvoitusjuoma- tai oluttölkin tai pullon. Kaupoissa on automaatteja, joihin pullot ja tölkit voi palauttaa tyhjinä, jolloin automaatti tulostaa asiakkaalle kuitin. Kassa hyvittää summan kuittia vastaan asiakkaalle. Jos asiakas ei palauta tyhjää pulloa tai tölkkiä, panttisumma jää tietysti hänen tappiokseen.

Joidenkin vähän myytyjen ulkomailta tuotujen juomien pulloista ja tölkeistä ei panttia peritä.


----------



## fennofiili

In practice, yes. It means that you get a small amount of money when you recycle the bottle or the can. The amount varies by bottle or can type; it is typically 10 or 15 eurocents. You put the bottle or can in a machine that reads a bar code in it and delivers the money or, much more of often, a receipt with a sum that will be deducted when you buy something in the shop nearby.

In theory, it is more complicated. The word _pantillinen _is a derivation of _pantti_, which means many things, here “deposit”. When you buy a_ pantillinen_ bottle or can, it means that the price includes a _pantti _(it is actually listed as a separate entry in the receipt you get), and that you have actually bought only the content. The bottle or can remains a property of seller, and you have promised to return it. The _pantti _is money that you have deposited as a guarantee, as a pawn, for keeping that promise. When you return the bottle or can, your deposit is returned to you.

This is just a theoretical construction, but it explains the origin of the word _pantillinen_. The system works remarkably well; the percentage of recycling has been high for a long time.


----------



## Gavril

Ah, OK. It works the same way in the United States: we call the _pantti_ a deposit (as you said), and it's almost always 5 cents.

Many of the drinks sold here do not come in "redeemable" (= _pantillinen_)  cans or bottles, though, and there is some variation in terms of which  US states they can be redeemed in (usually, the label on the bottle/can  will have this information).

I'm also pretty sure that we don't  recycle anywhere near 90 percent of our drink containers here -- the statistics in that quote are impressive. 



fennofiili said:


> In practice, yes. It means that you get a small amount of money when you recycle the bottle or the can. The amount varies by bottle or can type; it is typically 10 or 15 eurocents. You put the bottle or can in a machine that reads a bar code in it and delivers the money or, much more of often, a receipt with a sum that will be deducted when you buy something in the shop nearby.
> 
> In theory, it is more complicated. The word _pantillinen _is a derivation of _pantti_, which means many things, here “deposit”. When you buy a_ pantillinen_ bottle or can, it means that the price includes a _pantti _(it is actually listed as a separate entry in the receipt you get), and that you have actually bought only the content. The bottle or can remains a property of seller, and you have promised to return it. The _pantti _is money that you have deposited as a guarantee, as a pawn, for keeping that promise. When you return the bottle or can, your deposit is returned to you.
> 
> This is just a theoretical construction, but it explains the origin of the word _pantillinen_. The system works remarkably well; the percentage of recycling has been high for a long time.


----------

